# C & P Natural Ultramix



## LIBarky (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix foods? It seems like they have decent ingredients but you don't see them mentioned much in the various forums.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Come to think of it, I dont know anyone that actually feeds that food. You're right they do have pretty decent ingredients, but I think for the price people will usually go with better ones like Wellness. But I have no idea. Sorry that wasn't helpful in the slightest.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

We were feeding C & P and our dogs love it. Unfortunately, we've had a lot of trouble getting it lately. It was sold at PetCo, but they said that the distributor wasn't getting it, so it wasn't being shipped to the warehouse, and the stores can't get it except thru the warehouse. 

So, while we were shopping for alternatives one day - the Nutro Rep (who doesn't recommend Nutro because it's CRAP) said that C&P sold out to someone - I think to the people who make the Dog Whisperer food. I figure that means a change of ingredients, so we switched to Blue Buffalo & are having good results with our dogs with that.

Hope that helps some.....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG you're right I remember when that happened now! I went there one day, saw the Dog Whisperer food and was like "What the heck?" and one of the managers told me it was the exact same thing as the C & P they just figured they could market it better with Cesar Milan's face all over it. It's all organic isn't it? Not really impressive ingredients though, as I recall.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I think C&P was one of the good foods - not great - but good. Of course, I switched to that from Nutro when I was just starting to read and learn about what the ingredient list actually meant, and because I started helping with a rescue & they told me the horrors of Nutro. 

I figure that they've probably changed ingredients, and increased the cost with Milans's face all over the package. I haven't done the research - I just switched to BB because I feel like it's a better food anyway....and more readily available.

Would have been nice if the stores knew what was going on, so we didn't get the run-around for 8 weeks!


----------



## Captainbob (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been feeding my dog Canidae for a few years, but switched to Ultramix Weight management about 3 months ago. She loves it, and her coat just shines now. I am going to stay with it... :smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Seems like a pretty good dog food. A little light on the meat and I couldn't find anything on their website about not using ethoxyquin on the salmon meal.


Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Oat Groats, Brewers Rice, Turkey Meal, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), Dried Potatoes, Salmon Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Cultured Whey, Brewers Dried Yeast, Dried Egg Product, Dried Carrots, Dried Bananas, Dried Apples, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicken Cartilage (natural source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin), Dried Blueberries, Dried Papaya, Monocalcium Phosphate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin K1 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyes Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

LIBarky said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix foods? It seems like they have decent ingredients but you don't see them mentioned much in the various forums.


I've never fed my dogs the Ultramix but have fed the C&P Organix kibble. It was a gift to my dogs awhile back and they liked it just fine however I wanted something with a higher protein content. Now my dogs are on a grain-free kibble.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I had used C&P for just a bit after the Canidae scare was going on. My dogs though did not do well on it and I really have no good reason why. They seemed to get mushier stools, and its not from bluntly switching I did it gradually so I only got a few bags and stopped. Still puzzled as to what went wrong but I dont use it anymore!


----------

